# Baked Potato Toppings



## debodun (Dec 21, 2016)

What do you like to put on your baked potato? My preference is butter, salt & pepper and garlic powder.

Do you eat the skin? For me, that's the best part.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 21, 2016)

Sour cream and shredded cheddar and butter and salt & pepper. Yummm.

No on eating the skin.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 21, 2016)

Usually butter, salt and pepper and a bit of sour cream if I have it.  Sometimes a bit of ketchup. I will eat the skin, especially if the potato is organic.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 21, 2016)

Butter, sour cream and chives and yes, I like eating the skin.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 21, 2016)

All of the above and yes, I love the skins. The hubby hates the skin so I eat his as well. I never tried it with ketchup but I'm sure that would be good also. Usually put that on fried potatoes.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 21, 2016)

These are the usual combinations:

Butter & sour creme
Carmelized onions & salt
Goat cheese and sour creme
Sauteed mushrooms, balsamic vinegar, salt & tarragon
A good homemade salsa

Always eat the skin.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm with Gemma on this one~~~~  EXACTLY


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm a skin eater and I like butter, salt, pepper and Marie's Chunky Blue Cheese Dressing.


----------



## nvtribefan (Dec 21, 2016)

Rub with olive oil and roll in Maldon salt. Bake at 400 for 45-60 minutes for a tasty crispy skin.  Salt and pepper.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 21, 2016)

Butter, salt, pepper and eat the skin.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2016)

Butter, salt, sour cream, lots of it, and the skins with a dab of butter on them.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 21, 2016)

Butter, sour cream, cheddar cheese, salt, pepper and chives....no skins


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2016)

Butter, salt, pepper and chives, I don't eat the skin.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 21, 2016)

Butter, naturally, being the first item, salt and pepper on the actual potato, sour cream, green onions,small bits of broccoli heads and crispy bacon and of course, cheese.    All of these items are stirred together first.    So good.


----------



## Temperance (Dec 21, 2016)

Lots of butter and sour cream.  Yum!


----------



## BrendaThomas (Jan 13, 2017)

Mayonnaise. I love them a lot with baked potato. :sentimental:


----------



## Peanut (Jan 26, 2017)

Butter, cheese, bacon, salt and pepper. yum


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 26, 2017)

Skin eater here. Cottage cheese, roasted garlic and peppers, dash of Romano.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 26, 2017)

I like butter, sour cream, salt, chives, broccoli, melted cheese and I love eating the skin, too.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2017)

Butter, salt, pepper, small diced onion and fresh bell pepper, cheese, and wait ..wait for it....Sour Cream.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 26, 2017)

You guys! So far I have had two baked potatoes tonight. Burp. Excuse me please. Lulz.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> You guys! So far I have had two baked potatoes tonight. Burp. Excuse me please. Lulz.



You are excused from the "burp"...Question is ....two baked potatoes and what was on them?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 26, 2017)

Seeker said:


> You are excused from the "burp"...Question is ....two baked potatoes and what was on them?


On my first potato I had butter, chives, sour cream, and crumbled Canadian bacon. On my second potato I indulged in sauteed sweet red peppers,  mushrooms, onions, Romano cheese, and broccoli.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 27, 2017)

I love a good baked potato, with skin. I do mine with olive oil in a 400 degree oven. I use either sea salt or kosher salt on the outside when baking. I eat it with butter and bacon pieces, but now that I'm dieting, I skip those things and just use salt and pepper on the inside.


----------

